
What Tweets and Emojis Did to the Novel - lermontov
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/11/19/books/review/charles-finch-emoji-autofiction-knausgaard-ferrante.html
======
neonate
[http://archive.is/CxXRJ](http://archive.is/CxXRJ)

